# on the bounce



## on the edge (Nov 21, 2011)

my wife had an EA(no sex) and after she ended it once I told her that I am not happy with it and wanted to leave, we patched things up. We are doing well everything is great she is working hard at our marriage and so do I. But we are having difficulty in having sex we just can't get to that point(feeling a bit uncomfortable)...when she was having the EA we had great sex and after we went through that whole roller coaster ride with our emotions something is missing any advice?


----------

